# Good For Magpul!



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/jan/2/colorado-gun-firm-magpul-relocating-to-texas/

:hunter:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good for Texas and Wyoming............I hope for nothing but continued success for Magpul.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad to hear they made the move.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:thumbsup: for Magpul.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

We need more companies like them !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good for Magpul, guess the pot growers will pick up the slack.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Glad to see Magpul is leaving CO. Wish they had come to Kansas, would have been great to work for them.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad to see Magpul taking their stand. Hopefully Colorado gets the message.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Glad to see them making the move.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

Kudos for magpul. I know a fella that works at burris near greeley colorado, he told me that burris opics might move also. This state will be the most poverty ridden state in the west if colorado doesn't kick that useless POS Hickenpooper out of office.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad to see Magpul make the move. Hopefully the people of Colorado will get the message. But then again they legalized pot for recreational use. Go figure.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

New Colorado election slogan......

​Keep the population high and re-elect the liberals.​


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Rocky Mountain high and getting higher. lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Even more reasons for a CC permit.........................


----------



## Rick5 (Aug 18, 2012)

Good for Magpul!!! If more of us use our vote and our money for the issues we stand strong on, maybe we can restore some sanity to the 2nd Amendment and our rights as Americans.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good first post Rick5, welcome to the PT forum!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1, Welcome to the forum Rick5


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2014)

Talking to my neighbor who just happens to be a sheriff's deputy here in colorado.....so it's legal to buy pot, but, Fed law still supercedes state law, so if you have pot on you or you are under the influence of pot in posession of a firearm, it's a federal gun felony because pot is still illegal at the federal level. When you fill out a background check and it asks you about being" an unlawful user, or addicted to marijuana"...... depending on your answer and if you use cannibus, you could be potenetionally falsifying a federal document, hence puting you in the hot seat. My local FFL just denyed 2 people today who came in trying to buy firearms. The smelled like pot and looked high. The store owner asked for thier ID's. He wrote down thier names and told them he refused to sell to them. I asked the owner why he wrote down thier names. He said " all of the ffl's in the area have banded together and have an undisclosed website that they enter names into as "refusal database" so that they wont be able to purchase a firearm anywhere in our area". I shook his hand and thanked him. Last thing I want is someone stoned and posessing a firearm.

I love this state's resouces such as the wildlife and the land. But it's people and legislation have really taken a hard left. All we can do is pray that Hickenlooper gets ousted in the next election......


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hickenlooper and all the other left leaning, tree hugging, pot smoking liberals.............


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT Rick5.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

short204 said:


> Talking to my neighbor who just happens to be a sheriff's deputy here in colorado.....so it's legal to buy pot, but, Fed law still supercedes state law, so if you have pot on you or you are under the influence of pot in posession of a firearm, it's a federal gun felony because pot is still illegal at the federal level. When you fill out a background check and it asks you about being" an unlawful user, or addicted to marijuana"...... depending on your answer and if you use cannibus, you could be potenetionally falsifying a federal document, hence puting you in the hot seat. My local FFL just denyed 2 people today who came in trying to buy firearms. The smelled like pot and looked high. The store owner asked for thier ID's. He wrote down thier names and told them he refused to sell to them. I asked the owner why he wrote down thier names. He said " all of the ffl's in the area have banded together and have an undisclosed website that they enter names into as "refusal database" so that they wont be able to purchase a firearm anywhere in our area". I shook his hand and thanked him. Last thing I want is someone stoned and posessing a firearm.
> 
> I love this state's resouces such as the wildlife and the land. But it's people and legislation have really taken a hard left. All we can do is pray that Hickenlooper gets ousted in the next election......


 Some great info, thanks for sharing.


----------

